# help! Little white spots all over :(



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Guppy has tiny white spots all over his body. What do I do?

The water PH shot up today, I changed 90% of the water then I saw him sitting right under his light when I noticed the spots. They are not blotches, they are tiny tiny white dots and he has them all over.

He is swimming around just fine and is eating like an animal.

What do I do?


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

He might have ich, it just might be too early for him to have other symptoms. I would isolate him just in case and if it is ick, start AQ salt treatment.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

As LinkLover said, he might have ich. Since he is a Guppy, there must be others in his tank. Ich is a CONTAGIOUS sickness. If 1 fish has it, the others might get it as well. This means you have to cure the WHOLE tank. The BEST WAY to CURE Ich is to have a high temperature & have Aquarium or Epsom salt. In other words, HEAT & SALT= BEST CURE FOR ICH. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Guppy is a Betta. FWI. 

I would diagnose him with ich, this disease is slightly contagious but only to stressed fish or fish with a weakened immunes system, ich itself is virtually always in the aquarium water so of onne fish has ich, the others aren't guaranteed to get it, or there probability doesn't increase dramatically. Epsom salt should not be used to treat ich as it doesn't treat it well. Ideally you would want aquarium salt, at the dosage recommended on the bottle along with raising the tank temperature a bit to 83-85


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

No no, he is a batta, and an only fish and his name is Guppy.

From what I read on other parts of this forum it has to be Ich.



I got some Aquarium salt and some quick cure. can I use them together?

Should I?


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

I put the heater in, no time to test it. I will be keeping a close eye over the next few hours.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, WHOOPS.
Sorry! That is a really nice name actually.
Aquarium Salt & Hot Water up to 82F- 87F should do the trick. Use the recommended dosage, as what Mo said. AND, be careful, I have heard that a REALLY BAD CASE OF ICH can stand to 90F! Oh, I am just telling you what I've heard. I don't think that your Ich would do this. Make sure the water is VERY clean, have AQ & Heat, provide no stress, and Good Luck!


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

I just changed the water so he is a little stressed. This is only day 15 of my Betta care experience. I feel just terrible. 

I added the salt and the heater. How long before he feels better?

What is AQ?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

He should feel better as the disease goes away, this will be virtually unable to predict and exact time to as when he will heal, with the active ingredients of the quick cure being methylene blue, the aquarium salt, and a raised temperature with a relatively small case of ich I would say 5 days max for it to go away

AQ is aquarium salt I believe


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

AQ stands for Aquarium Salt. You are doing the right thing. Don't worry. All Betta Fish owners experience this sickness sooner or later. Uhhh... I think a few days after you see the white dots disappearing he would be better. To make sure that the parasites are gone, you have to continue treatment for 1 more week, even if the white dots are gone.


----------



## Bethydan (Mar 22, 2012)

I brought home a bad ich case from work the other week. I made sure to have the heater going, added aquarium salt (around 1 teaspoon for each gallon), and a Jungle ich medication that I had success with in the past (Ick Clear?). Took three or four days for the parasites to disappear and he had them all over when I first got him. It just takes patience and care. Barely a week later he's a total pain-in-the-butt. In a good way.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Should I use the medication with the salt or just stick to the salt for now?


----------



## Bethydan (Mar 22, 2012)

I used both. If the medication box says not to use it with salt, then just the salt should eventually clear it up. But I used both. I know that Jungle's ich medication can be used with salt.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

It only says it will turn blue when used with salt and that this is normal. It does say to take the carbon filter out so I will do that.

I have the heater in there and the temperature is going up slowly. I have it set at 84.

My aquarium salt says half a teaspoon per gallon so I added one and a quarter teaspoon. it's a 2.5 Gallon tank. Should I increase the dosage?

The medication I got is AP Quick Cure, active ingredients are formalin and malachite green.

What exactly is the complete treatment procedure?

Should I be changing the water in the morning and doing it again and if so should I change all of it or just part?

You guys have been very helpful, thank you so much. Any info is very much appreciated by me and Guppy both.

Hugs,

Atena


----------



## Bethydan (Mar 22, 2012)

My AQ box says 1/2 teaspoonful for every gallon as well. But I used a teaspoon for every gallon. I'd add another teaspoon. The exact procedure just depends on the medication's directions. When you do water changes, just be sure to treat the replacement water with more salt. My medication says to do a 25% water change daily and add a new dose with every water change. I did this until the spots disappeared. I add another dose along with a water change a week after they disappear just to make sure that everything has been destroyed.  I've never had a recurrence of ich by following the package directions and making sure the water is warm, salty, and clean during treatment. I only had the last case because he came to my house with it.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Also, how do I disinfect my scooper and other tools that I use in the tank to make sure I don't re-infect?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I use hot water. Some use hot water and vinegar or bleach - and since I am allergic to bleach I use half vinegar and half hot water


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks, that sounds easy enough. I can do that. Just ordinary white vinegar?

I read up that it thrives in bad water, today is the first time I saw my water monitor out of the yellow "safe" indicator and I immediately changed 90% of the water.

I have added hawthorn plants a few days ago, and as much as Guppy likes them, i think this is how the parasite got in. Should I take the plants out? They are not doing well which is why I thought the water quality went down, I took lots of dead leafs off this morning before going to work.

After the water change I noticed a few white spots on his head. By the time I got back from the fish store with the medicine the white spots were all over his little body. I had no idea they go so fast.

Should I take the plants out?

IN the future I will quarantine plants for a couple weeks first with the medication and salt just in case. 

This is the water monitor:









When I got home from work I saw it was in the green "alert" color. Will I need to get a new water monitor after the treatment or is the blue not going to effect the color?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ich can be in a healthy aquarium, and unhealthy aquarium. If the fish is healthy, there is less of a chance of ich getting them.... A sick, stressed, or immune-compromised betta is more likely to get ich - all plants should be quarantined, and since you are using salt I recommend removing live plants for their own salt-free quarantine as some plants do not take to salt very well and will die


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

The proper way to treat ich is a couple ways-

Conservatively you will want to raise temperature to 85 F and add 1 tsp per gal of Aquarium Salt 3 times, 12 hours apart so that you end up with 3 times the normal concentration. Perform daily 100% water changes to remove fallen parasites before they can reproduce. Replace the water with the right amount of salt. Do not continue this treatment for more than 14 days.
The temp is important to help speed up the process.

If you want to go the medication route- which is a gamble on whether or not it works, then Jungle’s Parasite Clear, API Super Ick Cure, or Kordon Rid Ich Plus are what is commonly recommended.


Raising the temp up to 86*will speed the life cycle of the Ich and it will help make the Ich fall off the fish faster so you can manually remove the Ich from the tank.

By air drying the net and container between uses will kill any Ich that may be on it.

temp over 86 and the ich is said to stop reproducing and some even say it will kill the Ich

You want to treat for at least 3 days past the last day you could see the ich on the fish to make sure you got the ones that may be hiding in the gill area.

Don't look on the box instruction they are just preventative not for the treatment.

Like Sena wrote quarantine the plants. Ich will die on plants and everything else after you disinfect it. It will die without host.

Now i don't know what kind of gravel do you have. If it with ridges and holes i would not disinfect it . I will start with new gravel when you are sure he is not sick any more. I would not disinfect anything that has holes and ridges.

Tank you can disinfect like Sena wrote. I did it with 10% bleach before. No matter how you will do it let it stay minimum of 10 min. Wash it very well, wipe it, wash it with hot,warm,cold water. Let it sit in sunlight for a few days to neutralize the bleach. Not sure if you have to do after vinegar but i would. Rinse it again.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you so much for the advice, I am a little confused and was wondering if you mind clarifying for me...

Just so I understand, I should add 3 tsp. of salt per gallon total over a period of 36 hours (1 tsp every 12 hours). then change the 100% water 12 hours after that with new water, pre-salted to the higher dosage?

Then continue to change 100% of the water with the higher dosage every day, for 14 days ever day. 

Will this amount of salt be okay for the fish for 14 days?

Will changing 100% of the water be too much stress for Guppy?

Do I need to remove plants and gravel from the tank that is already there or are you referring to new gravel if I bring it in?

If I treat the whole tank doesn't it take care of all the ich living in the tank?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I just spoke to Oldfishlady and 2 tsp/gall is enough.
So just pre mix 2 tsp/gall in one gall jug for the right dosage and do 100% water changes every 24 hrs. And replace his water with new pre mixed 2 tsp/gall water.

You need to do 100% water changes make sure you get rid of the parasites don't worry to stress him out with it. I do 100% all the time for my bettas.

Definitely remove the plants. Like i learned from Sena quarantine them. Put them in the water NO water conditioner. Ich will die. 

Remove the gravel while you treating him and caves if you have it. I personally don't like to disinfect the gravel. But wait for advice from other people. If your gravel have ridges and holes i would not disinfect them.

You can treat him in the tank and every time when you change the water have his cup where you put him ready ( clean and air dried) and wash his tank very well and dry it out. Also when you change the water wash the heater and thermometer. Make sure you disconnect the heater in advanced. Be careful don't take heater out or leave it without water if it working.

Now you can do it differently. It again Oldfishlady recommendation. 

2 cup method-use 2 cups and change/switch them everyday using premix treatment water-salt 2tsp/gal in bad cases-if mild I don't use salt-

100% water change every 24h

The small cup can be floated in the heated tank to maintain temp
Temp 86F stops reproduction

Let the unused cup and net if used sit dry for the 24h and this will kill any parasites.

So basically you just switching the cups every day. 

Usually aquarium salt treatment for 10 days minimum. 

Please let me know if i confused you . I will clarify it or someone on the forum will.



Good luck....


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

You don't have to wait for 12 hrs you can go ahead and just pre mix 2 tsp/gall.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Okay, that is a little clearer. Thanks you.

I am worried because one of his eyes is starting to pop out a little what do I do about that?

He is also turning a little more lethargic, but swims up to me when I come to the tank. Still eating well.

I will get all new gravel after this is over,and keep him in his half gallon tank when cleaning the tank and take everything out of it. I will be sure to dry everything before re-using it and will use disposable cups.

I already removed the plants and put them in a plastic container with the ick medication out on the porch. I will leave them out for at least 2 weeks. If they survive I will ask what to do then.

I only have the one tank and don't have another one to put him in. my heater barely keeps the temperature at 83 even though Iset it to its highest setting. I will be adjusting the water temperature with hot and cold water to get it to match what he already has so there is no shock during cleanings.

I will do the first one at 8pm tonight then again at 8am.

Can I leave his leaf hammock in if I clean it really well?

He likes to rest near the surface. Should I take the filter out for now?

It seems redundant if the water gets completely changed every 12 hours.

Thank you so much for the help.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

1)As for plants you don't have to use medications. Take them out and just put them in the water without medication and no water conditioner.

2) Can you show us his picture with ich?

3) You are going to use 2.5 gall tank for treatment right?
4) You wrote that you will using 0.5 gall tank when you clean his 2.5 gall. You don't have to it too much for you. You can use the cup he came in from the store. Just clean it after every time you have him there. With hot water and let it air dry untill you are using it next time

5) Every time when you change the water have this cup from the store that you going to put him in while you are cleaning filled up with new water (with 2tsp aq salt/gall). 

6) Clean his 2.5 gall tank with hot water (take everything out) 
7) Fill up 2.5 gall tank with new salt water. Don't forget to put water conditioner everytime when you mix water and salt. Put him thare.

* Also you can prepare his salt water in advanced. Pre mix it with salt and water conditioner and let it stay 24 hrs. Than when you ready to change just add warmer water of course pre mix with salt. You can heat it up with a heater in the tank also.

8) I think you didn't see my last thread. Don't have to do 8 pm and 8 am. Just pre mix 2 tsp/gall now and change him. You don't have to do it 12 hrs apart. 

9) Water changes every 24 hrs not 12 hrs

10) While you are treating him take filter out you don't need it. Wash it very well . Keep it out.

11) His leaf hammock you can leave it but wash it every time when you change the water and dry it up

Oh guys please help if i missed anything or if you want to add anything or ...

Atena do you have questions? Can you put his picture?


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Just did the water change and took out all his toys. I am just heartbroken. 

He had such a beautiful home, now he looks so sad. Poor baby.










The good news is, it seems there are fewer spots already. I hope he gets better quickly.

Fed him his dinner after the water change and he ate very well. now he is just sleeping on his little hammock.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't have a cup because i adopted him in the half gallon tank. but I did use a plastic cup that I covered with a plate so he doesn't jump out while cleaning his tank.

I am very glad I don't have to do this again till tomorrow night.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

one more question. Now with the filter out, there is no circulation in the tank. will the heater create a hot spot this way? 

Is this something I should worry about?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Don't worry about hot spot. And i saw that you have a thermometer in the tank. Just watch for the temperature. 

Also while i was talking to you i was talking to Oldfishlady . The reason why i got worry because you wrote that his eye starting to pop out. I really need to know if it is. From the picture i can't see it. And even i think i can see both eyes on the side of the tank and it not poped out.

We need to know that because Oldfishlady recommended to use Epsom salt if it pop eye. From your picture it not. How is his other eye?

Just don't worry what you doing it still good. Sorry i couldn't answer you earlier. 

If he doesn't have pop eye than you need to continue what i wrote for you . 2 tsp/gall with daily water changes. Let us know if you have more questions.

Now if he has pop eye that what Oldfishlady wrote to me:

Use Epsom salt 3tsp/gal instead of aquarium salt if you suspect popeye.....salt for Ich is mainly for a secondary infection due to the wounds left as the parasite detaches and Epsom salt with take care of that too as well as the edema from the popeye.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I would recomment that you do a 100% water change one you see the spots dissappear and clean the tank thoroughly, as well as using as little of the original water as possible, this eliminates as much of the baby parasites as possible. 

I used kordon's ich attack with success before, but had to dose at 4times the recommended amount every 6 hours.... I wouldn't say I recommend it as it is expensive and some people say it doesn't work, but it's the only medication I could use at the time with my plants and inverts. just a note. 
Never had a run in with popeye before, but I wish you all the best!


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

I think his eye is better, but I am not sure. He had a white spot there yesterday that is not there now. I think he has fewer spots too.

I took some better photos of him this morning:





























Please let me know. I read on other parts of this forum that epsom salt doesn't work for ick, also, aquarium salt doesn't work for pop eye so I am not sure what to do or even if he has it.

I just fed him his breakfast and he ate a little more reluctantly this morning. He seemed nervous and frightened. But all his hiding spaces are gone so I suppose that is understandable.

Please let me know what you think of his eyes. I will get some epsom salt on my way back from work if he needs it.

thanks you again for your help.

Atena


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't think he has pop eye so just continue with treatment that i wrote for you which is 2 tsp/gall with daily 100% water changes and just raise the temp .

You can google pop eye so you can see the picture of it.

If you can just get Epsom salt. I always prefer to have both at home in case i need it right away.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you. I will do that.

I'll get some Epsom salt, I like it for salt baths anyway and it will be part of my betta pharmacy.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

aokashi said:


> I would recomment that you do a 100% water change one you see the spots dissappear and clean the tank thoroughly, as well as using as little of the original water as possible, this eliminates as much of the baby parasites as possible.
> 
> I used kordon's ich attack with success before, but had to dose at 4times the recommended amount every 6 hours.... I wouldn't say I recommend it as it is expensive and some people say it doesn't work, but it's the only medication I could use at the time with my plants and inverts. just a note.
> Never had a run in with popeye before, but I wish you all the best!


It also good to know. I actually used Maracide BIOSPHERES long time ago. And it also worked. I used longer than directed and and did more water changes. 

What Atena does she using aquarium salt with daily water changes which is best natural treatment and less stressful for fish. And i hope also will help.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Atena said:


> Thank you. I will do that.
> 
> I'll get some Epsom salt, I like it for salt baths anyway and it will be part of my betta pharmacy.


Also if it easier for you you can use the .5 gall that he came in instead of disposable cup. If you use disposable cup i will recommend to get new one every day. If you will use his .5 gall you will just need to wash it and leave it for next time.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

About gravel. Once the parasite dehydrate or left without a host they will die...have those stones lay out in the sun while you are treating the betta to ensure that it dries out really good. So you can re use his gravel after you will completely sure that he don’t have any ich anymore. 

I hope he will recover. Like i wrote before -treatment time line should be for 3 day PAST the last day you see any Ich on fish to ensure you got them all hiding in the gill plate.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

I boiled the gravel and now It is drying out. I won't put it back if it is not completely dry.

The plants seem to like it outside which means I probably did not have enough light on them which is what made them start dying.

I fed Guppy a new flake food which he liked quite a bit, it is higher in protein so it should help him build up strength. He definitely has fewer spots this evening, i got home to see him sleeping on his heater. I think that probably is a good thing. 

Now it is time for me to change the water again. I feel encouraged that he is feeling better, but I know we are not out of the woods yet.

Thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Guppy is doing much better today. He ate just fine and is starting to swim around more. I could find only three spots on his body this morning. Continuing the treatment though to get rid of what I can't see.

Thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

You need to continue the treatment for MINIMUM of 10 days.

Don't put gravel until you completely sure you get rid of parasites and even wait for a few weeks after the treatment.

Also when you change the water and rinse the tank rinse the heater also.

It good that he is eating. You can alternate flakes and pellets. I don't like flakes because they are massy, but you are right i just look up ingredients and it higher in protein. Don't overfeed with flakes since it can be cause of bloating. 

I know it encouraging but it too early to say anything since he should be completely free of them and make sure it not come back. Sorry I don’t want to disappoint you it just I am that way. And you doing wonderful job for him


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Day 7 of treatment with daily water changes with salt and meds and everything seemed to be going well.

Last night when I got home Guppy seemed inactive but I changed the water anyway. I was very careful to keep the water temperature the same.

Guppy did not eat this morning and he just sits at the bottom of the tank.

The only thing I did different is I ran out of water conditioner and started a new bottle but it is the same brand and the same quantity, so I am not sure how that would be the cause.

I am not sure what to do.

He is looking really good, no spots for 5 days now and his color has been paler and more even, but the lethargic behavior is very worrisome.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Don't know what possibly could happened. How is he doing? You giving him 2 tsp/gall right? Do you still have thermometer in his tank to monitor the temperature?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

he might have ich which is a very contagious disease where the fish appear to be dusted in salt. Quarantine him immediately. 

Good luck!


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks but I already know he has ich and he is on day 8 if treatment ... but throughout the treatment he has been an active and happy fish.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Atena, i gOt worried you wrote yesterday that he got lethargic and didn’t eat. So he is not lethargic anymore? Did he eat this morning?


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

He ate a little. Still quiet but I think a little better. I am still worried thigh. I am finding I have a tendency to worry though.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I feel the same way - I bonked my daughter's betta Indigo with the water change cup cause he was coming up to look at it as I was putting it in. (Mind you, this was the emergency water change happening after we accidentally turned his water into swamp soup) Seems like I knocked a scale or two on his back off, and I've been fretting about it ever since.

Day 3 of AQ salt and warm water for us too! Good luck, and I hope Guppy is on the mend.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Atena said:


> He ate a little. Still quiet but I think a little better. I am still worried thigh. I am finding I have a tendency to worry though.


Keep eye on him. I really don't expect him to get lethargic or stop eating. It shouldn't happen. Just want to make sure you do 2 tsp/gall right?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Shadyr said:


> I feel the same way - I bonked my daughter's betta Indigo with the water change cup cause he was coming up to look at it as I was putting it in. (Mind you, this was the emergency water change happening after we accidentally turned his water into swamp soup) Seems like I knocked a scale or two on his back off, and I've been fretting about it ever since.
> 
> Day 3 of AQ salt and warm water for us too! Good luck, and I hope Guppy is on the mend.


You know it actually happened to me too. I did it by accident i bonked betta with water. I poured it on his head. Next day he has white fuzzy patches just like fungus on his head and then it spread to the gills. I couldn't believe it. I thought my fish has fungus which usually never happen to my bettas because I keep them in low temperature 74*. Because i think the warmer the temp the more chance of the fungus. So I was surprised. To make long story short it was slime coat from the i guess damage... He cleared pretty fast.

I wrote it because it was interesting. Really looked like fungus.

Also if your fish active and eating, and didn’t develop any other physical symptoms I think he could be fine just with extra water changes.

Do you know right instructions for aquarium salt treatment? It is really important to do right dosage and duration. Not-therapeutic dosage might not help and can limit it ability to work for treatment when needed. 

Good luck.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes, 5 tsp for my 2.5 gallon.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Should I start tapering off the meds? 

The salt alone should be enough to finish the treatment right?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't think anyone can really guaranty that it completely gone and don't come back.

Some people saying to treat at least 3 days past the last day you could see the ich on the fish to make sure you got the ones that may be hiding in the gill area.

Other i read wrote continues treatment 6 days after the spots have disappeared. The ich parasite goes through a life cycle and another outbreak can occur within a few days if the parasite infestation isn't completely eradicated. So i think you will need to check him after you done with treatment for a week make sure it didn't come back. 

I also would wait before i put his decorations in the tank. Wait for a week.

Does he still has those white spots? If not than how long ago it disappeared?


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

The spots went away on day 4. Completely spot free on day 5. we are on day 9 of treatment. I will continue to day 14 as it is better to be safe than sorry.

I will put in his rock bridge and filter then wait with the rest of the stuff until a little down the line. 

I am wondering how I should finish treatment?

Option A: Gradually decrease salt and meds by doing 25% water changes every week until there are none left in the tank.

Option B: continue 100% water changes every few days, decreasing the amount of salt by 1 teaspoon over time until none is needed.

Option C: Start fresh with the final 100% water change on day 14 and add no salt or meds.

What do you think will be easiest for Guppy to handle?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok i just texted Oldfishlady about it and this was her recommendations:


I like to treat for 3 days past the last day I could see any Ich spots on the fish-to help ensure none are hiding in the gills....

Once I stop treatment I will make 25% water changes every 15min using fresh dechlorinated water for about 30min and then do a 10-15min acclimation to the tank water itself like with a new fish or 100% water change once I have them back in fresh water. 

So i think you don't need to treat for 14 days just finish 10 days treatment though.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

If you worry too much just to be on safe side do it for 11 days. Since some people saying continue to treat 6 days and some 4 days after you see symptoms. And i saw someone wrote not longer than 14 days.

But i don't think anyone would recommend to you to use medications.

And again watch him some time after the treatment make sure it don't come back. 

Now i know you disinfect the filter and siphon. Please ask people about that. Make sure it ok to disinfect the filter. Or run water through it. The same with siphon. 

Also decoration that you disinfected with vinegar, make sure you wash it wary well and like you wrote soak in the clean water. Let it air dried. And let it sit in a sun. After that rinse it again.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

I am replacing the filter cartage, just disinfected the filter housing. I rinsed them all well then soaked for a day in clean water. Now drying out. I will rinse again before putting back in the tank. 

I have wait three more days as my house is getting tented for termites so I will have to do it after we all get to move back in.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Keep us update. I hope he is free from ich. When you don't with treatment you can lower the temperature gradually. About degree every couple of hours. A normal tank will fluctuate more than that anyway during summer. I don't have heaters in the summer and temperature fluctuate more then 5*. It gradually though....


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you, that is a big help.

So far today he is doing okay and is somewhat more active. 

I have lowered the dosage on the medication but am keeping up the salt.

He ate his breakfast just fine, though only the small bits, still would not eat the larger pallets, even though they used to be his favorite. I don't get it, but as long as he eats and seems happy I am good.

This is a photo I took of him today;










Atena


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Looks good but i missed the medications part. I didn't know you have him on medications. If you give him also medications than 10 days of the aq salt is enough. Since it 6 days after you saw physical symptoms on his body. 

I don't know why he don't eat whole pellet. Try to feed him a couple times a day. Or maybe even more than that. How many times a day you feeding him. What kind of pellets do you have. I love Aqueon,New Life SPECTRUM . I really don't like to feed them with flakes. They are massy ...and people saying they can get bloated from it.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

He loves the flakes and as long as I am doing daily water changes the mess is not a problem.

I am figuring out that picking the small crumbs out and feeding them one at a time keeps it clean. No bloating so far. But he only gets them ones in a while.

I am not sure what kind of pallets, they came in a ziploc bag from his former home. All I know is they are betta pallets.

He also likes the granule food I got him at pesmart, it is allso called pallets, but it is much smaller and comes in a heart shaped blister case with the dispenser build into it.

I feed him twice a day usually. His regular food was 3 pallets twice a day, but since the water changes i have been giving him 2 pallets three times a day so I can give him a treat after the water change.

it is made by mars fishcare, its called API Betta. but when I read the ingredients there is still a lot of vegetable and wheat in it. The pallets are the only ones that have actual fish products, salmon, shrimp etc. I read somewhere on this forum that Bettas are carnivores and vegetable products can be harmful. Is this not right?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I would not feed the one's that came in the back from former owner. Since you don't know they might be expired.
The one that you have in a heart shaped blister case are fine. 
The brands i wrote for you is actually betta pellets. I just like to alternate between different pellets. I give them a few different brands. The one that i wrote are also really good so if you have a chance you can buy one of the brand. I read on the forum that New Life SPECTRUM Betta Formula(pellets) one of the best. I think all betta pellets have pretty much the same ingredients. I just read my bottles it a lot of vitamins and shrimp meat, garlic, wheat germs.....You can actually try to feed him cooked shrimp. He will like it. Just little tiny pieces of cooked shrimp. Be careful if you will he can jump for it. 

I know some of them have expiration date some not. The one i have they do have date on the bottle. 

I know when you do 100% water changes you get rid all that on the bottom, that is why i love to do 100%. Also yes i always feed all my bettas one pellet a time.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Ate vigorously this morning and he swam around a bit, but he tends to just sit if he doesn't get attention. As suggested I got rid of the larger pallets, so he only has his fine food for now. I think he is fine though, can't wait to get the treatment over and done with.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

What kind of medications and how long you have to use it. I really think it not necessary. I really think that aq salt helped. I don't want you to overmedicate him. 

About food again. Some pellets are more firm and bigger than other. Not sure which one you have. My bettas are piggy eater and like all of them. But some bettas are really picky.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Guppy is feeling great today. He ate a big breakfast and is swimming around a lot. He must know his treatment is almost over.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Good i hope he will completely recover a make you happy  Keep us update.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wait for 2 week before you put filter on. Do 100% water changes 2 times a week. Just to make sure you get rid of ich and it not hiding in the gills.


----------



## Fluval (May 17, 2012)

Put your water up a little warmer than usual. If you can do 82F, that would be great.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Just an update. Guppy is doing great. He is off salt and meds and the water temperature is being brought down to normal. He is eating well and swimming around happily. He will be in his new tank at the end of the week.

Thank you everyone for all the help in getting us through this.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Give us update please ,i am glad he feels better  I really recommend that you do 1-50% and 1-100% a week.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Anhel, thank you for all your help. I will keep you posted and I decided against the filter and opted for more frequent water changes as you suggested.

Can't wait to show everyone his new tank, it will be ( hopefully) very cute.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh good luck you really doing wonderful job  I hope you will enjoy him.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Two days after ending treatment and my little boy is eating well and more active then ever. He seems very happy but no bubble nests yet. Maybe ones he is in the new tank that has more decorations and places to hide he will feel better.

New tank lights are installed and it will be ready to decorate this weekend after the silicone dries and cures (it will be ready by thursday actually, but I won't have time to do it till Sunday).


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

I don’t think if he didn’t make bubble nest he is not happy. My bettas old and happy and they don’t do it on regular basis. 
Some males will frequently blow bubbles and you may find new nests on weekly basis or even daily. Other may only blow a few nests a year.

Bubble nests are great to observe but aren’t a necessity unless you are trying to breed bettas so don’t worry.

Also actually I was in the pet store and it so sad you can see sick betta in that little cups with bubble nest. Its absolutely braking my heard. So bubble nest really doesn’t mean that your fish is healthy though.

Keep us update


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks, I don't really think he is unhappy, he did make a nest one time before. I hope he will again, he is very good at it.

I have his new home ready for him, I posted it here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=102319

He moves in tomorrow. Live plants don't go in for another weak, but I put some fake ones for now. I want to see how he adjusts to his new tank first.


----------

